# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những lễ hội đặc sắc trong tháng Giêng - Du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa

## Meoluoi9x

*Sau một năm làm việc tất bật, người Việt dành cho mình nhiều thời gian để đến với các lễ hội xuân, vừa để cầu bình an may mắn, vừa để hành hương, du xuân giữa tiết trời ấm áp, trăm hoa đua nở.*

*1. Lễ hội chùa Hương*

Lễ hội chùa Hương có thể được xem là lễ hội đẹp nhất ở nước ta, kéo dài suốt ba tháng tính từ thời điểm khai hội mùng 6 tháng Giêng đến giữa tháng 3 âm lịch. Chùa Hương và động Hương Tích là danh lam nổi tiếng của Việt Nam, thuộc xã Hương Sơn, huyện Mỹ Đức, cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 70km. Chùa thờ Quan Thế Âm bồ tát.


Hàng năm, mỗi độ xuân về, các phật tử cùng khách thập phương nô nức kéo về trẩy hội chùa Hương, vừa dâng hương lễ phật, vừa vãn cảnh xuân sang.

*2. Hội Chùa Keo*

Chùa Keo thuộc xã Duy Nhất, huyện Vũ Thư, tỉnh Thái Bình. Hội chùa Keo mở hai kỳ vào ngày 4 tháng Giêng (hội xuân) và ngày 13 – 15 tháng chín (hội thu). Chùa thờ Không Lộ - một nhà sư có công chữa bệnh cho Lý Thánh Tông và được phong làm quốc sư.


Khách đi chùa Keo ngoài lễ phật, còn được tham gia các trò chơi như bắt vịt, thi thổi cơm, thi ném pháo.

*3. Hội chợ Viềng*

Hội chợ Viềng ở Nam Giang, Trực Ninh, và Kim Thành thuộc huyện Vụ Bản, Nam Định.





Nguồn ảnh vnphoto
Hội chỉ mở một ngày mùng 8 tháng Giêng, có tế lễ rước thần. Nét nổi bật của Hội là người đi bán hàng và người đi mua hàng đều nhằm mục đích mua bán lấy may trong ngày đầu năm mới.

*4. Hội Yên Tử*

Vùng núi Yên Tử thuộc xã Thượng Yên Công cách trung tâm thị xã Uông Bí (Quảng Ninh) 14km. Giữa những cánh cung núi trung điệp của khu Đông Bắc mênh mông, núi Yên tử cao hơn 1000 mét, vút lên như một tòa tháp. Đây là trung tâm phật giáo của nước Đại Việt thuở trước, nơi phát tích của thiền phái Trúc Lâm. Quần thể di tích Yên Tử hiện có 11 chùa và hàng trăm am tháp. Chùa Đồng ở trên đỉnh cao nhất 1.068 mét so với mặt nước biển.


Hội Yên Tử bắt đầu từ ngày 9 tháng Giêng kéo dài đến hất 3 tháng mùa xuân. Sau phần nghi lễ long trọng của lễ hội tổ chức dưới chân núi Yên Tử là cuộc hành hương của hàng vạn người đến với chùa Đồng trên đinh núi. Du khách đến hội chùa Yên Tử để được tách mình khỏi thế giới trần tục, thực hiện cuộc hành hương giữa thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.

*5. Hội Lim*

Hội Lim ở xã Nội Duệ, Từ Sơn, Bắc Ninh. Hội Lim bắt đầu mờ từ ngày 13 đến 15 tháng Giêng.


Ngày khai hội các liền anh, liền chị quanh vùng kéo đén làm quen với nhau bằng cách hát quan họ. Ngoài hát quan họ, các nghi lễ rước sách còn có thi cỗ chạy, thi dệt cửu, đu tiên, đấu vật.

*6. Hội đền bà chúa Kho*


Đền bà chúa Kho nằm ở làng Cổ Mễ, thị xã Bắc Ninh. Đây không chỉ là khu di tích lịch sử có giá trị mà còn là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua đối với du khách thập phương có mong muốn mang một chút tài lộc đầu năm về cho gia đình và người thân. Vì vậy hàng năm cứ từ mùng 10 tháng Giêng âm lịch trở ra, khách thập phương lại nô nức đổ về đến bà chùa kho để lễ bái cầu tài lộc và vay tiền Bà cho cả năm làm ăn.

*7. Hội Xoan*

Hội Xoan ở xã Hương Nha, huyện Tam Nông, tỉnh Phú Thọ, được tổ chức vào ngày 7 – 10/1 âm lịch. Lễ hội suy tôn bà Xuân Nương, một nữ tướng của Hai Bà Trưng, và ca ngợi công lao của các vua hùng. Lễ hội có cuộc thi hát Xoan – một nét văn hóa, nghệ thuật đặc sắc của vùng đất Tổ.

Mỗi phường hát Xoan có 15 – 18 người hoặc đông hơn. Trừ trùm phường, các thành viên khác thường là trai gái tuổi từ 16 – 18. Nam gọi là kép, nữ gọi là đào, số đào thường đông hơn số kép.


Đến ngày hội, các phường hát thường tổ chức hát tại cửa đình. Nét đặc sắc nhất là tục giữ đình. Tục giữ cửa đình có ý nghĩa là tránh sự tranh chấp và dẫm chân nhau giữa các phường xoan. Tục này đẫn đến tục kết nghĩa họ xoan và người địa phương của đình sở tại. Tình nghĩa ấy rất được coi trọng.

*8. Lễ Hội đền Trần*

Đền Trần là một đền thờ tại đường Trần Thừa phường Lộc Vượng, thành phố Nam Định, là nơi thờ các vua Trần cùng các quan lại có công phù tá nhà Trần. Đền Trần được xây dựng trên nền Thái miếu cũ của nhà Trần đã bị quân Minh phá hủy vào thế kỷ 15.


Lễ hội ở đền Trần diễn ra từ ngày 13 – 15 tháng Giêng. Lễ hội mở đầu bằng lễ khai ấn bắt đầu từ giờ Tý (giữa đêm).

Thời gian gần đây, ngày càng nhiều người tới hành lễ tại đền Trần vào dịp lễ hội để xin được tờ ấn với mong ước sẽ được thăng tiến, thành công trong sự nghiệp.

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## wildrose

m đi hội Chùa Hương r, đông ko chen được  :Frown:

----------

